# hi new to this



## Naya69

hi everyone my names claire iam new to this site and im a single mum of little joshua whos 7 months old. 

over the past 15 mths my lifes been in such bits i got pregnant but didnt know who the daddy was it was a either a one nite stand called mike or my new boyfriend tom.

the midwifes said i concieved with tom so he moved from liverpool to manchester to be nearer to us. tom knew the whole situation and knew there was a posibility he could not be the dad. when the baby was born i did a dna test and unfortunately it came out negative for tom we was deverstated. we tryed to put it behind us and stay as a family but we couldnt and split.

i told mike and he started comin round only to try it on with me tho but hes such a waste of space he doesnt believe josh is his baby which is fair enough so i offered to pay for another dna to prove it he refused to do this saying he would do it himself, which will be never as hes on bennefits. i give up he wont tell his family about josh so i phoned his mum up and told her she was in utter shock she said she would ring back but never did that was three months ago.

and then to drive the knief in more one of my best friends who has a baby which is 6 weeks older than josh and her ex wants noughting to do with her baby started goin out with tom thanks mate.:hissy:

so now i am on my own and hate men but feel a bit better now ive ranted on here to u guys hope to chat to u peeps soon 

:hug:


----------



## Amy-Lea

She's not a best friend. Thats a proper ****s trick (excuse my language) some friend.
As for your situation, I'm totally sympathetic. I'm sure you'll find someone to relate to your situation on here as theres hundreds of different girls on here each in a unique situation x


----------



## leeanne

:hug::hug:


----------

